# Gorilla Glue



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone used the above? If so which type (I think they do several) and also how happy are you with the results?

I tend to use either superglue and/or Impact adhesive for various things and et good results but am looking to potentially glue some velcro strips to my driveaway awning so I can fasten it to the side of the MH and stop flapping. I was wondering if gorilla glue would be the way to go

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not unless you have the steady hands of a brain surgeon! :wink2:

The white stuff is just another PVA glue, so it wouldn't be suitable for your job.

The original brown glue is superb, really meant for woodwork I guess, but it is alive!! It foams as it cures (_which is good for ensuring a strong, well filled joint_) but it's *very *sticky and gets everywhere.

If (_or rather when_!!) you get it on your hands and in places you don't want it, the bloody stuff is almost impossible to get off. I don't think it would be suitable for your awning, but if you do use it and you apply a bit too much, don't try to wipe off the excess - that's how it gets everywhere. Wait until it's thoroughly cured and pare off the excess with a blade.

It is both waterproof and flexible, so you could use it I guess. If it were me I would use a good quality impact adhesive, and press it well into the fibres with a spatula to ensure a good fix.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Has anyone used the above? If so which type (I think they do several) and also how happy are you with the results?
> 
> I tend to use either superglue and/or Impact adhesive for various things and et good results but am looking to potentially glue some velcro strips to my driveaway awning so I can fasten it to the side of the MH and stop flapping. I was wondering if gorilla glue would be the way to go
> 
> ...


Why not just use the sticky backed Velcro? It sticks well to almost anything, We have used it for various things in the MH
Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ardgour said:


> Why not just use the sticky backed Velcro? It sticks well to almost anything, We have used it for various things in the MH
> Chris


I will be but it wont be man enough on its own for the job I will be using it for.

I will be attaching the Velcro strips to the edges of a driveaway awning (the part that nearly meets the sides of the MH). I will be adding some removable suction cups to the side of the MH and threading said Velcro through them. The idea being to stop flappy sides in the wind.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The original GG is fantastic; however as others have said be careful, very, very careful.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can get at it with the sewing machine, that would be the answer.

Use a "jeans" needle and it should go through OK. (_That has impressed you hasn't it!!!_ :grin2

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Graham - if I was attaching the Velcro, I'd initially go for the strong self adhesive type to get the correct position and then stitch as required to the awning with strong whipping twine. This "Velcro" has much better face to face strength than the normal hook and brush type http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Godlyke-P...394692?hash=item19ed98c5c4:g:pOgAAOSwQYZWxko0 Just an example but there's others on Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Zebedee said:


> If you can get at it with the sewing machine, that would be the answer.
> 
> Use a "jeans" needle and it should go through OK. (_That has impressed you hasn't it!!!_ :grin2
> 
> Dave


I'll keep this as plan B Zeb :grin2:

No sewing machine so it would have to be by hand and to be quite honest I think I'd lose the will to live having 6 of the buggers to sew on :wink2:

If push comes to shove I guess I'll have to do it but in some ways I think I'd rather the Velcro to fail than rip the awning in a high wind tbh

Graham :smile2:


----------

